# New to the forum...



## Sue (Jul 9, 2013)

[bHi my name is Sue and I have had a life long interest in everything that walks crawls swims and flies, I have a City and Guilds in pet store management (not because I wanted a pet store but because it gave me more information right across the board) also I am a member of Defra and rear and release orphaned wildlife usually squirrels/hares,crows/rooks/jackdaws and the like. We live in a country village with a big garden and four wildlife ponds where we breed Sticklebacks and Newts. I have joined this forum as I would like some Harvest Mice - my tank is ready and waiting for them I have set humane traps in the corn fields but to date only caught Wood Mice? Is there anyone out there who can help me please?][/b]


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi Sue
Welcome to the forum.
I keep harvest mice, so can understand your fascination with them.
You can buy captive bred harvests so no need to try capture wild animals.
Where are you located?


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

welcome


----------



## Sue (Jul 9, 2013)

GoldenMeadow said:


> Hi Sue
> Welcome to the forum.
> I keep harvest mice, so can understand your fascination with them.
> You can buy captive bred harvests so no need to try capture wild animals.
> Where are you located?


Thank you for your welcome
Not quite sure of my way around this and where I reply to?
We live in Suffolk near between Ipswich and Felixstowe
Sue


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

